

Simplifying the build, test, and run cycle with Rock - danmccorm
http://bits.shutterstock.com/2013/09/17/simplifying-the-build-test-and-run-cycle-with-rock/

======
silas
This is super nice for anyone running RHEL/EL, lets you use recent versions of
Python, Ruby, Perl, etc.. without having to package everything yourself.

